# Can't click links in email - Outlook 2003



## joann99 (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi there,

I have recently found a problem with clicking hyperlinks that peole send me in an email.

The computer gives me a message saying "This operation has been canceled due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Please contact your system administrator".

Well, I am the system administrator, and I haven't changed a thing. I am assuming this was changed by the computer repairer as I had the computer in for repairs recently, and prior to this, I could click on links without issue.

If anyone has any ides, please let me know. The security program I am using is Trend, if that is any help.

Cheers.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Try this:
Open *Internet Explorer* On the *Tools* menu, click *Internet Options*>
* Programs *tab, and then click the *Reset Web Settings* button.
Under *Internet programs*>* E-mail:* make sure *Outlook* is selected.
Make sure the box is checked: *Internet Explorer should check to see whether it is the default browser* 
Click *Apply*, and then click *OK*.


----------



## joann99 (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for that.

They open now.........but is there a way I can get them to open up in Firefox instead of IE?

Cheers,
Joann.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You can set *Firefox* as the default browser. In* IE*, *Tools*> *Internet Options*> *Programs* tab> uncheck* Intenet Explorer should check to see whether it is the default browser* then *OK* and *Apply*.In Firefox, click *Tools*> *Options*> *General* tab. Check the box: *Firefox should check to see if it is the default browser when starting*. Close Firefox. If you have Windows XP, go to *Start*> *All Programs*> *Set Program Access and Defaults*. Click *Custom* radio button and click the down chevron (arrows) on the right. Unchech *Internet Explorer* and click *Use my current Web browser *.


----------

